
Wall Street's Hot New Financial Product: Your Rent Check. (2014) - macawfish
http://m.motherjones.com/politics/2014/01/blackstone-rental-homes-bundled-derivatives
======
downrightmike
2008 all over again, except rather than using mortgages directly, mortgages
become the collateral. Just one more level of abstraction. Same problem or
worse, because the lack of home ownership in the neighborhoods is undermined,
making the surrounding properties more risky.

------
BoiledCabbage
If you don't punish a child for stealing cookies, there really is nothing to
dissuade them from doing it again.

